# UFO's and Ghosts......do you believe?



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Have you seen UFO's? Do you believe alien life forms?

Do you believe in Ghosts?

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l'll tell you my chilling ghost storey later. l've also got a mild UFO storey too.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> l'll tell you my chilling ghost storey later. l've also got a mild UFO storey too.
> 
> GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


Yes, I believe in both.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your an interesting guy. You seem very open minded.

lt'll be interesting what others think. l hope this topic isn't too controversial for people.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

We tend to view the universe as revolving around us humans, to the extent of thinking oftentimes that nothing could possibly exist which we cannot perceive through our five imperfect senses, aided by our arbitrary scientific method. This is much too conservative considering the vast amount of inexplicable phenomena which permeate our lives from birth to death.


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Marc, I don't know if it is just us asians but 2 incidences happened that I cannot forget.
During my National Service (meant to make men out of us boys but all I picked up was tobacco and booze) we had this night training. Told not to deviate from our course during route march. Smelt something sweet and flowery so went to take a closer look despite warning from mates. Feel sick for the next few days though the medical officer could find nothing wrong.
Working for Halliburton in Balipappan. Had this welder who doesn't talk to anyone or wear a welding mask while at work. Went to the loo and saw him there. When I left the loo he was still there. Back at the work site he was there welding. How? What? Who knows.
Creeped me out big time.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I am very skeptical of UFOs--at least the notion that they are spacecraft piloted by intelligent beings from other worlds.

I am much more open-minded about the belief in ghosts. It seems to be such a universal human belief, and a goodly number of otherwise sensible, hard-headed and pragmatic people I have known personally claim to have seen ghosts or similar "supernatural" phenomena. Can't say I ever have, which suits me just fine, but I am certainly open-minded about the existence of ghosts and similar paranormal phenomena.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I think that it is entirely probable that there is life out there. that they would come here and shove probs up our butts and fly around in our space strikes me as highly improbable. 

I also don't believe in spirits dissasosiated from their bodies. 

there are sure to be many things that we do not know enough about to understand,and many of the things that we assosiate with ghosts may be related to this. 

I think, like religion, these two subjects are areas that people can study their whole lives. like with the existance of god, I am not thuroughly interested enough to put the effort and study into it to have a solid opinion.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Lumping ghosts and UFOs together is bogus in my opinion. Yes, it's all considered "paranormal science" but UFOs would be far more likely to have a scientific explanation whereas ghosts are probably figments of the imagination. Not to say they're not real figments, only that I think they exist strictly in the electro-chemical processes of the brain.

Thinking that the world revolves around us is just the narrow-minded view passed on to us by our societies and religions. In my opinion, we're insigificant in the overall picture.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

Interesting topic. Iâ€™m not going to enter the debate on whether UFOâ€™s are spaceships piloted by intelligent beings or merely holographic images. I would, however, like to make two points:

1. If you happen to see what looks to be a UFO, report it. Nine times out of ten someone with astronomical or meteorological experience can explain it.

2. Reading reports of UFO sightings, it has always struck me rather odd that without exception, the people claiming to see them generally have little knowledge of the sky. Yet astronomers, who spend their _lives_ studying the skies, never see them.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Listening to eye witness accounts, it always makes me laugh, how nobody ever saw a UFO...they always _seen_ a UFO...

...subtle jabs aside...I think the more interesting question is...if aliens and UFOs dont exist...why are we the only form of life in the whole universe???

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> Listening to eye witness accounts, it always makes me laugh, how nobody ever saw a UFO...they always _seen_ a UFO...


Rural Lincolnshire: "Blimey! I seen a UFO!!"


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

With a academic background in anthropology I can explain the social forces involved in many belief systems. I still give a measure of respect to each out of appreciation for what are oftentimes explanations and guides to behavior as lovely as any early christian text or classic work. The UFO phenomenon is just a retelling of an old theme.And althougth science can explain 99.99% of phenomenon there are always the ones that defy reason and rational. I was lying on the desert floor in Anza-Borrega 29 Palms one starlit summer night. I had stayed awake through a 3 day healing ceremony. My hosts were sufficiently impressed I was invited to 'meet the powers' I had honoured with my attentiveness. So I'm out there being told the name of stars and their place in this particular cosmos. " Grandfather, Whats that star moving slowly over the horizon?" " That is a communication satellite." At that moment a coyote walked up, cocked a leg and urinated on my outstretched sleeping bag. My mentor said that was a powerfull sign from the great trickster and the little people, aka menahunes in Hawaii and the good nieghbors in Ireland. I am now known by one ethnic group as ' coyote peed on him" not an auspicous greeting in a neon lit gaming casino.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Kav, have you read any Joseph Campbell?

As for ghosts and UFOs, I haven't seen either for myself, so I can't say I believe in them.

*"Buy the best, and you will only cry once." - Chinese proverb*


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

My favourite


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, l believe in ghosts now since l had a strange experience after my grandmother died many years ago.

*The Storey* 
My grandmother died in hospital early in the day. Later that night l went to her empty house to do homework and study for up coming exams. lt was all quiet until 2am. At 2am the house went crazy. The washing machine was going on and off by itself, doors were opening and shutting by themselves. l even heard loud footsteps throughout the house (l think the footsteps belonged to my grandfather who had passed on 13 years earlier. l think he had come from the other side to collect my grandmother). lt was a very hot night and l could sence my grandmother around me. As l was typing the room suddenly went ice cold despite it being a hot night. (lt is common knowledge that when you encounter spirits you feel a sudden rush of coldness around you). l never actually saw the ghost but it's presence was undenyable.

l went back to the house everyday for many weeks. Each time l went back the spirits got weeker and weeker. l continued scensing the ghost for 3 weeks. After 3 weeks, the house was dormant...no ghosts/spirits. Even after a week, the kichen door would open by itself. From what i've been told, it takes a few weeks for linguering spirits to go away.

*Storey 2* 
Went to a well known haunted mansion in Kew. l went there in the middle of the night on a hot night and climbed the high fence. After about 30 minutes of looking around l passed this doorway and suddenly this chilling coldness made my shiver all over (a sign of a ghost). l run back to my car and never come back.

l'll tell ya my UFO storey when l can be bothered. By for now.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Almost forgot, l stayed a night at my sisters place. ln the middle of the night, the blinds opened by themselves.[:0] Can't explain it.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

I saw a UFO in NM. It was huge and fairly close.
I doubt if it had off planet origins.
What I wonder is, if all these UFOs are from some technologically advanced civilization thousands of years ahead of us,why are they always crashing when they get here.

I lived in a haunted house for awhile.Pretty creepy.
Everything happened at night.Well, not everything.
I mentioned it to an elderly lady who had grown up in the neighborhood.
She told me the place had been used as a funeral home after the San Francisco earthquake.(It was one of the oldest houses in the city).

mk


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

When I lived in Austin, Texas (1968-9), I was dating a young woman whose father had been a bird colonel in the United States Air Force. He told me he once inquired about flying saucers with a senior officer who had access to a lot of very, very classified information. He replied, "There are flying saucers. They are terrestrial, and they are friendly." With that he shut up, feeling he had said too much already. The date of this encounter would probably have been sometime in the 1950s or early '60s. Interesting.

I never could fathom how representatives of another life form could travel across the immensities of space from another solar system to get here and then waste their time chasing cars down deserted Arizona highways or terrorizing fishermen in their shrimp boats out of Pascagoula.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Again, a number of disciplines and skeptics could 'explain away' such events. The human mind and body has vast untapped or dormant powers allowed to atrophy as other adaptations took over. Psychokinetic phenomenon is a fancy word for the possible ability to alter one's environment subconsciously or deliberately. The documented demonstrations of assorted eastern yogis, monks,lamas etc to alter their metabolism is the flip side of western miracles recorded in our great religous traditions. Whatever the cause, the effect is real. The passing of a relative is not some casual event forgotten after we kick a few leaves and dirt piles over the body. It is a time of disruption during which various traditions of formulae are perfomed to rebalance our universe. The human mind is always putting in order it's perceived template of the world second by second. Sometimes we experience a glich not unlike Windows 98 or XP. Then for all the Newtonian infallibility of our Bill Gates world we have to Pray, if not send a bibilical cleansing of Leonardo's Sistine chapel portrait of the pointing finger at the restart computer key


----------



## upstarter (Dec 3, 2005)

UFO means unidentified flying object. Most of us are talking about life on other planets.

We actually just did the calculations in my physics class on the chance that life (any type) exists on another planet.

Given that there are 100 billion stars in our galaxy, and 10% of these stars have earth size planets (which many scientists believe to be a low figure, and is inherently flawed because we assume that life requires an earth sized planet), and given that 1% of these planets are at a desirable distance from thier respective sun (once again, flawed because we assume life requires an earth-like temperature), and of these "habitable" planets, 1 in a million contain life (once again, any form).

This leaves us with 100 chances that life exists in our galaxy.

The kicker: THERE ARE 100 *BILLION * galaxies in our visable universe. Which means that there are 10 TRILLION chances for life to exist in our visable universe.

However, we KNOW for a fact that the universe is atleast 50 times bigger than our visable universe-but that's in linear size, which means that we'd have to cube 50 or 50^3 power to get the volume of the true universe.

Assuming that our understanding of physics works the same outside our visbale universe (which it should), and using all the previous ideas about stars per universe, etc., the chances that some form of life exists in THE UNIVERSE is

1 in a QUINTILLIAN or to 10^18 power!!!!

Out of this figure, I'm sure that one of these is intelligent.

Whether they've visited us is a completly other story, seeing how big the universe is.

I do find the Roswell "crash  of 1948? interesting. Why would the government tell everyone that they'vve recovered a flyinng saucer, and then deny it? I don't know what to make of this?

I don't believe in Ghosts.

Now that i've fulfilled the sterotype of the college student who trys to bring up what he learns in class into daily conversations, i will stop writing.

For intellectual property right's sake, the ideas and calculations were done by, i'm assuming, my Physics Professor, Tom Murphy, at The University of California, San Diego.

Upstarter


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

"I never could fathom how representatives of another life form could travel across the immensities of space from another solar system to get here and then waste their time chasing cars down deserted Arizona highways or terrorizing fishermen in their shrimp boats out of Pascagoula".
That's a good one JLibourel. Mind if I use it?


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

During a lunch break at work many years ago l decided to lay on the lawn because l was tired. l was laying there looking at the sky when l noticed this bright round light (about quarter the size of the full moon when it's high in the sky). lt was very high up and it seemed strange because it was making funny unusal random movements that no normal aircraft would have been capable of doing. Apparently many people saw this and it made news. No explainations could be offered as to what it was.

Then there is Cambells Creek in Australia too. lt is on the energy grid were UFO's frequent (UFO's apparently can only travel along certain routes...hence the energy grid). Many UFO sightings have been made at Cambells Creek.

*The strange thing about Cambells Creek*
There is this Church in the middle of no-where. UFO's apparently are drawn to this place, directly above the Church. The strange thing is that there is a concrete sealed water tank there...there is no way water can get into the tank because it is completely sealed, yet the tank is always full of water. The tank has a tap where water can flow out but there is NO WAY water can get into the tank. You can leave the tap on all day yet the tank never empties. There are no underground pumps (why would there be, it would be stupid to pump water into a tank in the middle of no-where). Legend has it that the water is special spiritual healing water....maybe it's something to do with the UFO's...who knows. lt is the most pure water you have ever seen. Everyone who drinks it overcomes some health ailment or is overcome by an extreme feeling of well being that can't be expalained by drinking normal water. lt is the most peaceful place (abnormally peaceful)....the feeling you get when going there is an extreme meditative feeling...all your worries go away...it's a magical feeling. l initially investigated this place because l was skeptical about the claims being made; l'll tell ya something, there is NO exaggeration here. lt is all true. A bloke tried to sell this so called miracle water, all the water he tried to sell went bad and off because he abused the magical healing powers given by a superior lifeform.

*The questions*
How can water go off? Yet it did.

How can a person be driven to a meditative state almost instantly....only at this special place.

How can a completely sealed tank contain water when there are no pumps to be seen.

Why is the water so pure when it comes from a concrete tank?

Why does the water have a positive affect on everyone who drinks it when normal water doesn't?
........................................................................

P.S: surely the tank doesn't have underwater pipes because why would anyone pump water to a tank in the middle on no-where. Anyway, the water is FAR too pure for water to have been pumped.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Why are these UFO's visiting Earth??? l don't see any reason to do so. But then again, l find Alien abductions alittle hard to believe.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> I never could fathom how representatives of another life form could travel across the immensities of space from another solar system to get here and then waste their time chasing cars down deserted Arizona highways or terrorizing fishermen in their shrimp boats out of Pascagoula.


They don't have to travel billions of miles. There are pockets (holes) in space where they can slip in and out to new dimentions. We just don't have the technology to do it yet.

Does seem strange how Aliens [who are so advanced] would waste their time chasing after us.

Why would highly intelligent beings even waste there time with unadvanced/dumb humans like us??? lf they were planning to take us over, surely they would have done it by now.

The whole Alian storey sounds outrageous but when you see UFO's it makes one take the Alien storey alittle more seriously.

l do believe in other life in other universes but why do UFO's wanna visit us for?

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Something l forgot to add. My auntie is highly pshycic. She always sees loved ones that have passed over. When l was at my uncles funeral, she could actually see him sitting there watching his own funeral. No one else could see him. She said hello to him and he just smiled back.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by shoefetish_
> 
> "I never could fathom how representatives of another life form could travel across the immensities of space from another solar system to get here and then waste their time chasing cars down deserted Arizona highways or terrorizing fishermen in their shrimp boats out of Pascagoula".
> That's a good one JLibourel. Mind if I use it?


Be my guest!

As to explaining "visions" or "apparitions" of recently deceased loved ones as a result of psychic upheaval on the part of the supposed beholder, that no doubt happens. However, it certainly doesn't explain the not altogether uncommon experience of people moving into a house only to find it "haunted." My second wife told me of how her grandmother moved into a house that had odd phenomena, primarily the sound of a crying baby. The old lady, a tough old Norwegian woman, performed an impromptu exorcism by pounding on the floor with a broom and shouting, "Move out or pay rent." It worked, and the phenomena ceased. Of course, if you want to apply Occam's Razor, the "squalling baby" might have been a caterwauling stray cat in the attic that she scared away with her commotion. A number of other people I know have had ghostly experiences that were in no way connected with anyone they knew.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Marc: Not the healing water again! Do I have to call in T4?

Did any UFOs give you wheatgrass enemas? JLibourel, is the correct plural of that "enemae"?

I don't know about UFOs. I believe that Roswell really was a crashed military object that someone initially tried to call a UFO in order to divert attention... backfiring badly. Hoewver, the chances of other life out there are pretty high. Perhaps it's a high enough intelligence that next to it our own knowledge, consciousness and senses are like those of goldfish next to humans, so that whatever it's doing with us is completely beyond our ken. Think about that when you're trying to sleep at night. I also remember about 10 or 13 years ago in my local paper's global events roundup (usually covering storms and disasters) there was mention of a UFO flying over some eastern Russian province or former republic and being seen by thousands. God knows what that was about.



-- RJman


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:1. If you happen to see what looks to be a UFO, report it. Nine times out of ten someone with astronomical or meteorological experience can explain it.


Nine out of ten? Is this a rhetorical, anecdotal, or scientific figure? And surely, it must be conceded that nine out of ten times any given person can 'explain' virtually anything...to their own standards of course. [:I]



> quote:2. Reading reports of UFO sightings, it has always struck me rather odd that without exception, the people claiming to see them generally have little knowledge of the sky. *Yet astronomers, who spend their lives studying the skies, never see them*.


Sorry, this is simply not true:

'UFO Sightings by Astronomers' - including by Dr Clyde Tombaugh (the astronomer who discovered the planet Pluto), and Edmund Halley (discoverer of Halley's Comet):

'Which astronomers have claimed to have seen a UFO?'
https://www.ufo.se/ufofiles/issue_4/astro_uk.html

'UFO over Hawaii puzzles astronomers'
https://www.his-forever.com/ufo_over_hawaii.htm

'The US Spirit rover on Mars has seen a UFO streak across the Red Planet sky.'
https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3520636.stm

'A List of [UFO] Sightings by Astronomers, (AD 1623-2000)'

Possibly they were all lying or deluded, but at least there have been professional astronomers who have made the claims.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

What we loosely term the 'paranormal' is merely another part of reality not fully understood. There was a time when gorillas were thought to be a terrible hoax. Today crypto zoologists pursue bigfoot ( if fact probably gigantopithecus erectus) and other possible remnant populations of extinct creatures. The problem is a skeptical ( a neccessary part of scientific investigation) academic community and a all embracing community of 'alternate' belief. Somewhere in between there are other gorillas, oblivious to our ignorance until the bullets start flying. To a gorilla, anemic looking members of that other primate troop were just as paranormal in gorilla reality. The universe, if it's not a pluraverse is far to fascinating to be pickled in either a biologist's formaldehyde or a New Age magazine article about Chupacabras. THE REENCHANTMENT OF THE WORLD by Morris Berman makes a effort at the needed reconciliation. Things that go bump in the night are probably extinct because a far better model took them out, like the mountain lion I watched stalking a skyclad group of wiccans being 'one with the mother earth goddess.' I don't know who, if anyone was watching ME. I had my Peterson field guide on birds, Parker field grade in 16 guage and had given a corn pollen offering to the 4 cardinal points before starting out. That, and I defy, I challenge any Klingon to see me in an old tweed, pressed against a Oaktree, upwind and standing perfectly still.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Astronomical and meteorological experts, by the nature of their field, know what is happening in the sky at any given time. I am simply saying that a casual inquiry by the layman will explain what they thought they saw. The problem -and this is well documented- is that often when a layman sees something they cannot understand, they leave it at that and then claim to have a UFO story.

2. is an interesting site that backs me up. Also there are links both pro and con which are worth a look.

I do not mean to imply that I think there are no other intelligent life in the universe. An earlier post by upstarter in this thread addressed that brilliantly. I also remain open to the possiblity of a geniune UFO. Yet, if this is taken to mean an alien spaceship, then so far there has never been any concrete proof. But as archeologists say "absence of evidence is not evidence of absence."

As for ghosts, I've never seen one... well hold on... something weird [:0]happened to me one evening a few years ago that I cannot explain. But this is an area where if I _did_ report it, I could be consigned as a lunatic. If this thread continues I may need to bring it out in the open. (Or maybe email you, JLPWCXIII?) Now I'm getting freaked out thinking about it.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jason Evans_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't be any madder than I. Do tell...whether here or there.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jason Evans_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l called it a UFO because that's exactly what it was...an *U*nidentified *F*lying *O*bject. Whether it was spacecraft from another world l cannot be sure. The random movements it made certainly didn't resemble anything that human made aircrafts could do.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> l called it a UFO because that's exactly what it was...an *U*nidentified *F*lying *O*bject. Whether it was spacecraft from another world l cannot be sure. The random movements it made certainly didn't resemble anything that human made aircrafts could do.


Perhaps you could elaborate; I'm certain it would be of interest.

Currently it's the "ghosts" aspect of this thread that has me concerned. At first I thought it all a bunch of bilge, yet upon reviewing an earlier incident which happened to me at age 18 (5 years ago), I am not sure what to make of it all. But _something_ happened.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jason Evans_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The object in the sky (UFO if you will) hovered around a certain small area high up in the sky. lt wasn't headed neccessarily anywhere (it wasn't going to any particular destination like a conventional aircraft does). lt didn't travel across the sky, it only hovered in a small area of the sky. lt wasn't completely still though. lt was going sideways, backwards, forwards...all directions. lt's movements were clearly visible. lt must have moved quite fast as it was very high in the sky. lt appeared as a very bright light on a sunny day. lt had jerky movements that didn't have any pattern. lt was moving far too much for it to be a weather balloon or any floating man-made object. lt was not like anything l have ever seen, there's just no explaination for it.

l'm still not expalining it as well as l should be. l'll come back to this topic later.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Perhaps l should start another topic about my experiences when l have left my body and astro travelled. l have travelled back into [what l believe] are former lives and have fleeting memories of it. Yes, l have travelled (l strongly believe) back into the past....l think l tapped into old forgotten memories. But then again, maybe the past currently exists because l was as l am now but it was hundreds of years ago (horse and carts). Who knows? Don't know what to make of it. More of that in another topic.

Has anyone ever experienced the universal music? lf you have you will know what i'm talking about. l know another man (extremely spiritual) that has had the same experience. Have you ever travelled [as a spirit] through-out the universe? l have.

Maybe l should start a topic on re-incarnation. l think l committed suicide in my previous life by jumping to my death. Taking your own life doesn't neccessarily get you into limbo like various religious texts tell you. GOD doesn't punish you in the ways that various religious texts preach. Religion is a very dangerous thing. l would like to disect the Christian religion by talking about the dead sea scrolls and the text of the Essenes but it might not be welcome on this board. Many people might not be able to handle it. l have to tread very carefully here and try to be restrained in what l say.

Actually, l wont directly disect the religions (people will probably hate me for it). What l will do [though] is talk about astro travelling and re-incarnation and my experiences going back into the past. ln another topic of course.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Marc, We have a similar place like Cambells Creek. It's called Sedona Arizona.Visit there and you'll encounter pink haired mystics in diaphanous saris with gold body glitter charging $50 to hold cleansings at 'THE VORTEX' or 'GREAT POWER SPOT'which has been arbitrarily placed at various times from the middle of the main road asphalt to behind a gas station toilet next to a slowly oxidising Kaiser car. Aside from phallic quartz crystals, white sage in abalone shells and enough pulp literature to build a second Rosicrucian pyramid the big seller is genuine Sedona clay dyed cotton clothing. Sedona is famous for it's rich brown matrix. I never figured out who certifies the stuff as genuine, seems a lot of wasted effort to use Wicklow mud and drive it in anyway.But let me share the ancient, heavily guarded secret of Sedona. The Hopi, Denai,Apache, Pima, Papago , Havasupai, Zuni,Hulapi- to whit, every damned native american never went to Sedona for religous purposes- ever. What they did do, as did I when a little boy living in Scotsdale was go there FOR THE FISHING and complain about that brown clay gettting on your clothing.I'm sure Cambells creek is interesting, and I'm equally sure I could explain a goodly portion of it's anomalys. The trouble is, PEOPLE don't want explanations. They want Kipling's RULE OF THE BANDAR LOG. Especially if theres any base, negatively charged bad kharma money involved


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't believe in ghosts, or the supernatural in general.

I think extraterrestrial visitors are highly unlikely, given how much energy it would take to move a spacecraft from other stars to here.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Gurdon_
> 
> I don't believe in ghosts, or the supernatural in general.
> 
> ...


With there technology who's to say that they would use alot of energy. They probably utilize energy efficiently. lt's unlikely that they would travel the entire distance from stars to earth, they would probably slip through pockets in the universe and save most travelling time.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l've just returned from meeting with the boys. We are all in our mid 30's to early 40's and we are mates so we socialize every few weeks. While we were drinking drinking our glass of wheatgrass juice we were talking about the subject of ghosts. 3 of the 4 of us believed in ghosts. 3 of the 4 are highly spiritual and meditate and have experienced ghosts.

*Another ghost storey l initially forgot about*

My canine/dog passed away. From the very first night l knew his spirit was around. l could hear him snoring exactly were he used to sleep on the varanda. The snoring continued every night for months. Even friends clearly and undeniabily heard the snoring, even though Zac was well deceased. Even wierder, for months l used to see a half image of my dog Zac running in the back of the yard. l would only see half his body...he was always running along the back of the yard. He even made the plants in the back of the yard move on many occasions. l swear by that.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> My grandmother died in hospital early in the day. Later that night l went to her empty house to do homework and study for up coming exams.


I don't mean to be frivolous, Marc, but why were you allowed to go and mooch about alone in your grandmother's house within hours of her death? That's the bit of the story I find spooky.

As for me, I have the common 'seeing is believing' philosophy. So I don't believe in ghosts or UFOs. *But... * I do believe that seeing a shooting star means the imminent death of someone close to you. I know it's not a scientifically sustainable theory and sounds ridiculous. But it's happened to me on three occasions, and I would now feel very nervous if I saw another one.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

Deleted - duplicated a post I meant to edit. Probably an IQ issue.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lt was the only place l could get proper peace.....at that time my parents never had a computer, only my grandmother did. l had a couple of exams the coming week. l needed to study. My most favourite place in the whole world is at the cemetory where my grandmother is buried (l feel safe and at peace there). l play music and recite poetry in her memory.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

I neither know nor care about UFOs.

Both my maternal grandparents died at home among family after being bedridden for a long time.

A month or two before my grandfather died, the volume control of their big console TV stopped working. The volume got stuck on high. From the day he died, the TV volume healed itself.

Last spring, my grandmother died in the same house. From the time she died, the LED readout on the microwave oven in the kitchen behaved strangely and wouldn't display numbers properly.

The Unitarian church on Orange St. in Nantucket has a famous ghost named Swiftie. He's said to be one of the former pastors, Seth Swift. I've heard several stories from people who tell of seeing Swiftie and are quite matter-of-fact about it. I have spent a bit of time there on various occasions, but Swiftie never vouchsafed to me to put in an apearance.

A friend of mine on Nantucket described how his family's house was haunted by the ghosts of a few fishermen, who could sometimes be seen holding a conversation around the kitchen table or standing in various rooms of the house.

My brother bought an old house that I helped him restore. Once it was done and he and his wife started living there, they began hearing strange sounds. I spent a lot of time with them there and heard them too on several occasions. The typical sound was of breaking glass. It was so distinct that we were sure something had fallen onto the tile floor of the kitchen and shattered. Of course, when we went to check, nothing was out of place. After a while, they got used to this happening and would just joke about the ghost wanting some attention.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

A friend of mine living in a rrented house reckons he experiences ghosts. The man living in the house previously committed suicide.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Our various death traditions give us the options of what;heaven or hell, reincarnation as another human or lifeform,elevation to demi or full blown GOD, the oblivion of athiesm and finally a purgatory of being earthbound ghosts. I know the human population is expanding at an exponential rate matched only by cockroaches and rodents. Now,only so many people can re incarnate, even with the burden of all claiming to be Cleopatra in a past life hypnotic session.So heaven and hell, and the earth with both living and dead must be reaching critical mass.Maybe those UFOs are really Eric Estrada pushing a far out real estate promotion beyond his current efforts in Washington State and Northern California.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I've never seen a ghost, or a flying saucer, or UFO. I've seen wierd lights, heard odd things, but nothing indicating any of it was supernatural. No evidence, no proof, no go.


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Or perhaps you believe in spirits like the spirit of Lizzie Borden or her family?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

The Holy Ghost is quite real.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> The Holy Ghost is quite real.


Prefer "Holy Spirit", my change very late in life, as growing up it was "Holy Ghost".

Funny later in life (me, now at age 69) how you remember certain things forever, with one of mine being, learning the Apostles Creed, in Catechism, early summer morning, very comfortable weather, with our teacher, Mrs. Oshenic, with her a pretty large woman, giggling and smiling, while teaching us to recite it.

A very pleasant memory!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

My Brother has been dead 26 years and I still think he is in this house about somewhere as a spirit.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> My Brother has been dead 26 years and I still think he is in this house about somewhere as a spirit.


He is and will be with you, the rest of your days Howard.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A couple of months after my wife died I was in ghastly T-bone accident but walked away without a scratch. Both the cop and the tow truck crew said, "Someone must have been watching after you!" I answered, "Uh-huh, and I know who it was."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> He is and will be with you, the rest of your days Howard.


Thanks T.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you guys believe in Spirit Boxes? Those are small devices to help you talk to the deceased by using radio frequencies.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just my opinion, but Spirit Boxes are a hoax, operating on the philosophy that 'a fool and his/her money will soon be parted.' Alas, it seems to be working all too well. However, I do believe in meditation, setting aside a period of time every day for spiritual studies and reflection, sitting quietly and talking with God and a number of departed relatives and close friends. These 15 to 30 minute periods of solace and contemplation help puts one's mind at peace and set the tone for the rest of our day. Give it a try...you will be amazed.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Do you guys believe in Spirit Boxes? Those are small devices to help you talk to the deceased by using radio frequencies.


No, but I do believe in the power of faith in our creator. With that faith, you will not need a spirit box.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Mike Petrik said:


> The Holy Ghost is quite real.


For some. For others, nope. That's the beauty of our society...we can embrace, politely criticize, or ignore organized religion.


----------

